# I missed 2 days!



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I missed the last two nights...that would be day 7 and 8. Do I just pick up where I left off or go back to the beginning. I have been so busy this week putting final touches on decorations and presentations etc. that I missed two days of the tapes. I have out of town company right now and have been up late nights visiting etc. If I just pick up where I left off then I will try to get back on track tonight.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think you go back a couple of days where you left off and then carry on fromt here. Wait and check with Eric or Marilyn.It might be on the compilation thread. hold on...


> quote: *Q: What if i miss a days listening?* A: If you have missed just one day, then go backa day, listen again to the last one you listened too and the next day listento the one you missed and then carry on from there.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff got it Rita, you just go back a couple days before you left off. Enjoy your company. Since its early for you yet and if this is going to last a bit, you might wait and start over when everyone has left and things have calmed down, but if its a short time just keep going.







The times you have listened are you enjoying them and has the anticipation subsided?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:How's it going? Were you able to listen last night? I always listened to them at night right before sleeping, and that worked for me. It gives me a better night's sleep, too.







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi everyone... I decided to wait until Sunday when everyone leaves as it is very hard to break away from all the fun we are having. By the time I get a chance to relax it is way too late to put the tape on. I am going to start over on Sunday. Eric yes ... I am doing much better with the anticipation issues. I am able to relax -- the last time I fell sound asleep so I missed the part of opening my eyes on 10 but the tape played until it went to side 1 and then I woke up and turned it off.Outside of a bit of a lack of sleep - things are going very well with company, and graduation, and my IBS. I am so proud of my daughter -- she graduated with straight A's and such grace. (I don't feel old enough to have an official high school student now)! I will have to post some pictures that I have taken.Have a great holiday weekend everyone!


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

What tapes are you guys talking about? Do they really help? Are they available, if so, where, and how much. Thanks


----------

